

A Senate in the Gun Lobby’s Grip - Pasanpr
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/18/opinion/a-senate-in-the-gun-lobbys-grip.html?_r=0

======
johng
I for one am glad to see the legislation shot down. It's not common sense and
it won't stop a criminal from using a gun while breaking the law. All it does
is give the government more control over gun buyers and open the door to
taking those guns away from law-abiding citizens.

I applaud the senate for not enacting this obviously knee-jerk legislation.

When logic prevails, we all win.

~~~
purplelobster
Any gun owner is law abiding right up to the point he shoots someone in the
face. Law abiding has absolutely nothing to do with it. Can't you think for
yourself what is good vs. bad instead of referring to laws?

~~~
IbJacked
Just because someone else decides to become a criminal doesn't mean I should
have my Constitutionally protected right infringed.

~~~
dhugiaskmak
You have the Constitutional right to join a well-regulated militia.

~~~
hga
Errr, you do know that every able bodied citizen and those who have declared
an intention to become one, aged 17 to 44, is already by law a member of the
"unorganized militia"? That basic definition, with suitable updates (nowadays
men and women are read where "men" is stated), has held since the very first
Congress which also passed the Bill of Rights.

Also, the Supreme Court, _9 to 0_ , agreed that the dependent clause was
irrelevant, and that the "individual" vs. "collective" interpretation was
correct. They of course disagreed on what rights it confers, but the
collective interpretation is as dead as can be (a terrible outcome from the
millions of dollars the Joyce Foundation invested into trying to establish
it).

------
hereonbusiness
Guns are just a too powerful political tool to be given up lightly, especially
since the whole thing is kind of backed by the US constitution unlike
religion, pro-life, anti-marriage equality, immigration, ...

Divide ut regnes.

